# can people not read anymore???



## Sirs (Nov 15, 2010)

I put an add in craigslist for large bottles,jugs,jars 2 gallon or more and I've got like 6 replies with people wanting to sell me used wine bottles regular 750 ml not large bottles at all. I mean really what gives one guy wanted to sell me 30 used 750ml bottles for $25 and said he could get all I needed if I wanted. I mean really what does a person have to do to get people to read stuff before they open their mouth and stick both feet in.
It's people like this that make you wanna
I tell ya gonna step down and get my BP back down 
Eddie


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 15, 2010)

People can be stupid that way.


Keep your power dry and watch your top knot. LOL.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 15, 2010)

to many warning labels I tell you, to many warning labels if there was less of them on things there would be less of these people around. lol


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 15, 2010)

Sirs said:


> to many warning labels I tell you, to many warning labels if there was less of them on things there would be less of these people around. lol



I'm all for removing the warning labels and weeding out the population. 
Here's your sign.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> I'm all for removing the warning labels and weeding out the population.
> Here's your sign.



I'm just wondering how many women would die if you took the " Do not use hairdryer in shower" warning off???


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm not convinced that they are taught "Readin, Ritin, and Rithmetic" in the schools anymore.

I was standing in a hospital hall last year beside (ie not in front of) a sign that said "Emergency Room ===>" in big letters. Care to guess what I was asked? Of course, it was "Which way is the Emergency Room?"

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 15, 2010)

Years ago I worked part time at a family rest. and was asked "Are there nuts in the banana nut bread"?


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Years ago I worked part time at a family rest. and was asked "Are there nuts in the banana nut bread"?


No, but there are some in the restuarant.

Sorry, couldn't resist.

Steve


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 15, 2010)

and I have a quick mouth sometimes for stupidity. Just can't resist.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 15, 2010)

ah...warning labels....i used to own some gas stations.....we used to have just a few labels on the pumps...what type of gas...the octane...a weights and measure sticker....a do not smoke one......20 yrs later, there were so many stickers that it looked like graffiti...things had to be combined, because no one was reading them anyway...the worst offense...and that still exists is the person who is rests their hand on the the gas nozzle and in between the fingers in that *same* hand is a lit cigarette.......i used to see that over and over again.... cant tell you how many shouting matches i got in over that

what part of no smoking do you not understand?


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 16, 2010)

You have to do it this way:


----------



## grapeman (Nov 16, 2010)

Then there are the people who can't read STOP in big letters on a bright red sign. Shopping centers are the worst place for this. Everybody seems to assume that they mean the other person is supposed to stop- not them.


----------



## JohnT (Nov 16, 2010)

I still can't get past the "Warning, this coffe is hot" that they now have to put on coffee cups. 

Another one... Has anybody seen the "stick figure" sign of a guy reading? This is a sign to tell folks where the library is and is geared toward illiterates. If you can't read, then why would you need the library?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 16, 2010)

A Great Billboard Sign.

Stop Illiteracy Now. Call 1-800-555-READ


----------



## Sirs (Nov 16, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> You have to do it this way:



I agree if it doesn't have pictures then it's useless


----------



## closetwine (Nov 16, 2010)

AlFulchino said:


> ah...warning labels....i used to own some gas stations.....we used to have just a few labels on the pumps...what type of gas...the octane...a weights and measure sticker....a do not smoke one......20 yrs later, there were so many stickers that it looked like graffiti...things had to be combined, because no one was reading them anyway...the worst offense...and that still exists is the person who is rests their hand on the the gas nozzle and in between the fingers in that *same* hand is a lit cigarette.......i used to see that over and over again.... cant tell you how many shouting matches i got in over that
> 
> what part of no smoking do you not understand?



The part where I have to put out my ciggarette just so I don't blow up your place! LOL. Idiots.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 16, 2010)

Sirs said:


> I put an add in craigslist for large bottles,jugs,jars 2 gallon or more and I've got like 6 replies with people wanting to sell me used wine bottles regular 750 ml not large bottles at all. I mean really what gives one guy wanted to sell me 30 used 750ml bottles for $25 and said he could get all I needed if I wanted. I mean really what does a person have to do to get people to read stuff before they open their mouth and stick both feet in.
> It's people like this that make you wanna
> I tell ya gonna step down and get my BP back down
> Eddie



Can't see a whole lot to get worked up about. Just says thank you and hang up.

Getting worked up is stressful and bad for your heart.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 16, 2010)

I don't really get worked up it's just you wanna pinch their heads off


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 16, 2010)

Sirs said:


> I don't really get worked up it's just you wanna pinch their heads off


 and eliminate the gene pool!


----------



## closetwine (Nov 16, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> and eliminate the gene pool!



I just wonder who peed in the gene pool?


----------



## Sirs (Nov 16, 2010)

don't think they peed I think it was something a bit more solid


----------



## closetwine (Nov 16, 2010)

Sirs said:


> don't think they peed I think it was something a bit more solid



LOL! That's one pool I wouldn't swim in.... but the again, with the in-laws, I wonder if I haven't already!


----------



## Sirs (Nov 16, 2010)

oh man now thats funny


----------



## St Allie (Nov 17, 2010)

closetwine said:


> I'm just wondering how many women would die if you took the " Do not use hairdryer in shower" warning off???



depends on whether you are collecting insurance on the deaths...

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

How quickly can you find out what is unusual about this paragraph? It looks so ordinary that you would think that nothing was wrong with it at all, and in fact, nothing is. But it is unusual. Why? If you study it and think about it you may find out, but I am not going to assist you in any way. You must do it without coaching. No doubt if you work at it for long, it will dawn on you. I don't know. Now, go to work and try your luck.


----------



## Sirs (Nov 17, 2010)

very funny ha ha ha


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> How quickly can you find out what is unusual about this paragraph? It looks so ordinary that you would think that nothing was wrong with it at all, and in fact, nothing is. But it is unusual. Why? If you study it and think about it you may find out, but I am not going to assist you in any way. You must do it without coaching. No doubt if you work at it for long, it will dawn on you. I don't know. Now, go to work and try your luck.



i know tha answr but will not say.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

UglyBhamGuy said:


> i know tha answr but will not say.



We'll let it ride a bit. See how many can figure it out.


----------



## Andy419 (Nov 17, 2010)

I agr with Bham guy.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

No takers????


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 17, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> How quickly can you find out what is unusual about this paragraph? It looks so ordinary that you would think that nothing was wrong with it at all, and in fact, nothing is. But it is unusual. Why? If you study it and think about it you may find out, but I am not going to assist you in any way. You must do it without coaching. No doubt if you work at it for long, it will dawn on you. I don't know. Now, go to work and try your luck.



I know everyone's sitting on the edge of their seats so here's the answer.

Although the letter "e" is the most common letter in the alphabet, there isn't one "e" in this entire paragraph. There are 2 other letters not there as well. Anyone?


----------



## St Allie (Nov 17, 2010)

b and z.............

Allie


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 17, 2010)

*B*ut it is unusual.

x & z


----------



## St Allie (Nov 18, 2010)

Duh!!!

I just realised a sentence started with 'But"

must be x and z

Allie


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Nov 18, 2010)

i am having a problem finding a 'J'.
heh heh.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm working in a Walmart now,,, and get to see the young families come in with the kids,,,
I'm sad to tell you, there is no hope!!
Stupid is as stupid does,,, and stupid is going to be around till the end of the Earth!


----------



## Sirs (Nov 19, 2010)

myakkagldwngr said:


> I'm working in a Walmart now,,, and get to see the young families come in with the kids,,,
> I'm sad to tell you, there is no hope!!
> Stupid is as stupid does,,, and stupid is going to be around till the end of the Earth!



Oh that I know all to well I worked in construction all my life,I've seen more than my share of stupid but it seems like in the past oh 20 years or so that people in general have lost all common sense I mean I can't tell you how many times I've seen parents begging kids not to bother this or not to act like hellions in public. I'd been killed if I'd acted like alot of these do. LOL ask my kids any of them what they would've got if they acted like hellions in public or at home they'll tell you real quick...........


----------



## Brian (Nov 19, 2010)

Sirs said:


> Oh that I know all to well I worked in construction all my life,I've seen more than my share of stupid but it seems like in the past oh 20 years or so that people in general have lost all common sense I mean I can't tell you how many times I've seen parents begging kids not to bother this or not to act like hellions in public. I'd been killed if I'd acted like alot of these do. LOL ask my kids any of them what they would've got if they acted like hellions in public or at home they'll tell you real quick...........



I am with you Sirs! It makes me so mad when children have no respect for anything and the parents are just as bad because they don't even pay attention.. Oh boy let me get off my soap box... sorry!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2010)

I hear ya also, I keep my kids in line and make them get good grades or they wont leave their rooms! I see these other kids that are 3 years old with I phones already and talking back to their parents in the stores and just running around wildly and it just pisses me off and I have no problem telling that parent to control their kids, probably why the wife doesnt let me out much!


----------



## Julie (Nov 19, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I hear ya also, I keep my kids in line and make them get good grades or they wont leave their rooms! I see these other kids that are 3 years old with I phones already and talking back to their parents in the stores and just running around wildly and it just pisses me off and I have no problem telling that parent to control their kids, probably why the wife doesnt let me out much!




We have kids in second grade telling teachers to FU and the parents blame the teachers.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 19, 2010)

Julie said:


> "We have kids in second grade telling teachers to FU and the parents blame the teachers."



If I'd have said that my Mom would have slapped me so hard my kids would have felt it 20 years in the future.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 19, 2010)

I still have welts on my a$$ for stuff much less harsh, I wouldnt be alive right now if Id have said that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 19, 2010)

When we were out my father just had to look at us and we knew to cool it or else. "Or else" was not nice! He also worked for the school district and the teachers were not afraid to let him know if were screwing up. Punishment was never that bad in school, but damn did I get it at home. Even if I was right, he said the punishment was then for the times I didn't get caught. Yeah the kids are bad, THANKS to the parents who don't give a ****! 
Not to say there isn't a ton of wonderful children ot there.


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> When we were out my father just had to look at us and we knew to cool it or else. "Or else" was not nice! He also worked for the school district and the teachers were not afraid to let him know if were screwing up. Punishment was never that bad in school, but damn did I get it at home. Even if I was right, he said the punishment was then for the times I didn't get caught. Yeah the kids are bad, THANKS to the parents who don't give a ****!
> Not to say there isn't a ton of wonderful children ot there.



LOL, my kids told me that it was tough going to school at the same place that I worked. They could not do anything bad because I would know about it. I, also, knew what kids were "frequent flyers" (those children that spends a lot of time with the principal) Yes there are still a ton of wonderful children out there, it is just a shame that all the bad ones are the ones you notice.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 20, 2010)

I remember getting spanked in the third grade. Teacher took me out in the hall and gave me three whacks. I came back in the room laughing my a** off. She was so mad she took me back out and this time got another teacher across the hall to witness. This time I came back in trying to make a smirk like it hurt. This lady was like past retirement age. OH Well I still remember it but don't remember what I did wrong. One of my class mate's dad was the shop teacher at the high school and he would make a paddle for his son's teachers every year. You know those big long ones with the intimidating holes in them.


----------



## Brian (Nov 20, 2010)

Yes man when I was in school I couldn't get away with anything either.. My Dad was in charge of maintenance, my Mom was the school board secratary, and my Aunt was the music teacher.. damm... hahah needless to say I was pretty well behaved.. Didn't do well just well behaved.. LOL


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2010)

and Mom and Dad always new everything. Even my step kids can't figure it out.

One time my wife and I came home from a weekend vacation and my step daughters didn't go. As soon as we walkid in the house I said "Who was here"? No one. "Who was here"? As they looked at each other again "No One"

Then I proceeded to present the evidence. A burnt match on the front step. They spilled their bellies then. Just friends on the porch. blah blah blah.

Someone told the story of when they returned from a trip and called the kids out on a party. No Party here. She turned the ashtrays over and the masking tape labels were gone. The kids dish washer washed the ash trays to hide the evidence. HA HA

Ew what an evil web we weave when we practice to deceive.


----------

